# A Quick Question



## len.faria (Jul 7, 2004)

Was I seeing things, or am I loosing my marbles????????

Im sure I used to have a little TTOC badge under my avitar?????

:?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Yes we did have the TTOC in the avitar ,,,,,,it went when the forum was HACKED :x :x :x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

But that's some time ago?? Mine is gone since before Christmas, IIRC


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Just noticed that mine is gone too! :x 
(a little late, I know... :roll: )


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I have asked Jae on more than one occasion if he can put it back... but he's a busy guy.


----------

